# Spring Smallmouth Tactics



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Greetings,

I know it's the middle of winter and very cold outside but are you folks trying any new river smallmouth tactics this coming spring? My intentions represent to play with the Yum Money Minnow and hit the tubes hard. I've honestly not done a lot of soft bait presentations within the rivers because of the inability to anchor the kayak but that problem has been solved.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

this past april, i did very well tossing mepps spinners in the creek. its tough to try new stuff when what you are doing is working, but im also looking to slow it down and get deeper with some jigs/soft plastics this spring. cranks picked up a lot of fish too once i started trying those, so i might start there too. this is why we carry a whole box of options.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had a lot of problems keeping big smallmouth hooked with inline spinners such as Panther Martins. There are a ton of spots that I'll be able to fish this year with an anchor trolley. There are also spots that I'll be able to fish longer than just floating threw it. The Strike King cranks have been just money for me. Their tight wobble just drives them nuts but I want to try the jerk baits in the rivers.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

i swear by mepps. they seem to hold up longer than rooster tails or panthers. #3 size has a nice big treble. lost very few fish but it happens. those strike king cranks are similar to the bandits (200 series) i had good luck with also. wobbly works! i also had decent luck with reef runner little rippers. similar to jerk baits but they had a bit more wobble. im not sure they are really meant for casting though. ended up busting a lot of bills hitting logs or hitting the bottom of the creek.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

tpat said:


> i swear by mepps. they seem to hold up longer than rooster tails or panthers. #3 size has a nice big treble. lost very few fish but it happens. those strike king cranks are similar to the bandits (200 series) i had good luck with also. wobbly works! i also had decent luck with reef runner little rippers. similar to jerk baits but they had a bit more wobble. im not sure they are really meant for casting though. ended up busting a lot of bills hitting logs or hitting the bottom of the creek.


I like those Bandits!


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

before baits possibly, a spring smallie strategy should start with finding fish. deeper water with sand or finer gravel will pay off as well as some of the usual spots like below riffles, under logs, undercut banks, etc.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

the-fisherman said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I know it's the middle of winter and very cold outside but are you folks trying any new river smallmouth tactics this coming spring? My intentions represent to play with the Yum Money Minnow and hit the tubes hard. I've honestly not done a lot of soft bait presentations within the rivers because of the inability to anchor the kayak but that problem has been solved.


It's still fall!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Spring's the easiest time to catch them, IMO, especially those hungry fat chicks. I like Worden's Roostertails, myself. For some reason, Mepps don't spin well for me and I quit trying to figure out why a long time ago. Anyway, a combination of inlines, joshy's, tubes, stickbaits, live soft craws, and the ultimate live bait, the hellgramite, works well for me. Maybe a fluke or two. March is only 2.5 months away!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

What weight Mepps or Roster Tails are you folks using?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Deazl666 is correct about hellgramites they are cocaine/crack for smallmouth. Also rebel craw crank bait is and awesome spring lure for the brown bass.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl showed me the way of the bronzebacks, so I will follow his advice in the spring.

One note on not being able to keep smallies hooked; I was reading an article about them and the author stated that because of the strength of the smallies mouth, and bite, you should set the hook rather strongly. Apparently, the smallie can bite down in the bait so hard that when you set the hook it won't move much, so when the smallie opens its mouth and runs the hook is not deep enough to keep it secured.

Personally, I get a little sick when I hook a fish and it shakes me off, so I set the hook once and again when the smallie pulls away from me for that same reason.

Mr. A


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've noticed that I do awesome for most species in the spring on rooster tails. I haven't uses them for smallies tho. What colors do u guys prefer in the spring?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

the-fisherman said:


> What weight Mepps or Roster Tails are you folks using?


mepps uses their own numbering system instead of weight. the #3 is my first choice. i'll downsize to a #2 if they wont bite a #3. i keep a few #1's around, but you need really light gear to feel them right and keep the blade spinning. i haven't found a color they don't like, but these 2 are my favorites...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Deazl showed me the way of the bronzebacks, so I will follow his advice in the spring.
> 
> One note on not being able to keep smallies hooked; I was reading an article about them and the author stated that because of the strength of the smallies mouth, and bite, you should set the hook rather strongly. Apparently, the smallie can bite down in the bait so hard that when you set the hook it won't move much, so when the smallie opens its mouth and runs the hook is not deep enough to keep it secured.
> 
> ...


When we drag tube baits on st.clair i often set the hook 2/3 times. Mr a that makes since,thanks.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

tpat said:


> mepps uses their own numbering system instead of weight. the #3 is my first choice. i'll downsize to a #2 if they wont bite a #3. i keep a few #1's around, but you need really light gear to feel them right and keep the blade spinning. i haven't found a color they don't like, but these 2 are my favorites...


Thanks Tpat!

I always buy a bunch of baits at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

the-fisherman said:


> What weight Mepps or Roster Tails are you folks using?


For roosters I have success in skinny water with 1/16th to 1/8th. Orange works great for some reason.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Mepps has two varieties the agila and the black fury. The agila is similar to the rooster tail. The black fury has more thump and vibration. I like the agila better for smallmouth. I caught two of the largest channel cats of my life on the black fury which really surprised me I thought I had the Smallie of a lifetime twice.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Like kayakmac I've caught a few catfish on mepps, completely against everything I thought I knew about catfish. Mepps are good lures good for steelhead too


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I caught a Bat on a Mepps spinner......I know, sounds like BS but true, casting at sun set.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> When we drag tube baits on st.clair i often set the hook 2/3 times. Mr a that makes since,thanks.


We drug tubes up there and I didn't miss or lose a fish the whole day. I lose my fair share in the creek down here however. Keep your hooks sharp and use a rod with some backbone is the best advice I ever got, and try to keep those fish off the bottom and out of the air.... 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Deazl showed me the way of the bronzebacks, so I will follow his advice in the spring.
> 
> One note on not being able to keep smallies hooked; I was reading an article about them and the author stated that because of the strength of the smallies mouth, and bite, you should set the hook rather strongly. Apparently, the smallie can bite down in the bait so hard that when you set the hook it won't move much, so when the smallie opens its mouth and runs the hook is not deep enough to keep it secured.
> 
> ...


There are times that they absolutely crush a bait and others when you can barely tell. I tend to finesse my hook set if the bite's soft so as to not yank the bait right out of their mouth: "Pop pop pop POP"

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

allbraid said:


> I caught a Bat on a Mepps spinner......I know, sounds like BS but true, casting at sun set.


I believe it. Can't stand those damn things, but they keep the mosquito pop down...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Channel cats love inlines. They bite just about anything.


I've caught more channels within the Olentangy River upon lures than any other body of water. It's absolutely amazing considering those carnivores are typically considered lazy bottom feeders by most people. Those channels were not small either considering most were about 5 pounds.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

the-fisherman said:


> I've caught more channels within the Olentangy River upon lures than any other body of water. It's absolutely amazing considering those carnivores are typically considered lazy bottom feeders by most people. Those channels were not small either considering most were about 5 pounds.


I caught this one on a 1/16th oz roostertail with my dinky ultralight no less. I chased it 50 yards along the creek bank until I was able to beach it...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I caught these two on a mepps black fury this past summer! I have seen them boil the water behind that spinner !


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

I've caught multiple smallies on just about everything. Recently what I've found best produces is the square bill cranks. Any of them. Use to swear by spinners. Still like them but not as much as cranks. My dad's go to bait which I use the second most is popper. The bite and tail dance is the best. I'm really excited to try jerk baits this spring as well. Been reading a few interesting things about them and smallies. Never tried before. May find my new go to.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jcotsmallie said:


> I've caught multiple smallies on just about everything. Recently what I've found best produces is the square bill cranks. Any of them. Use to swear by spinners. Still like them but not as much as cranks. My dad's go to bait which I use the second most is popper. The bite and tail dance is the best. I'm really excited to try jerk baits this spring as well. Been reading a few interesting things about them and smallies. Never tried before. May find my new go to.


I just bought 5 square bills made by Aska. Can't wait to try them out this spring...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thirty posts and no jigs? When it first starts warming up in spring it's pretty hard to beat a grub or hair jig. Then switch to those spinners and square bills as things warm up.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Thirty posts and no jigs? When it first starts warming up in spring it's pretty hard to beat a grub or hair jig. Then switch to those spinners and square bills as things warm up.


I bought a handful of hairjigs last season but half of them got stuck on the river bottom. How do you avoid snagging those things?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I bought a handful of hairjigs last season but half of them got stuck on the river bottom. How do you avoid snagging those things?


You are going to lose a few. But they are dirt cheap. Especially if you pour your own jig heads and tie your own hair jigs. I admit I go thru hundreds of jig heads a season. But I fish four or five days a week. But I also catch one or two fish Ohio smallies every year on a jig. I think I caught seven or eight smallies this year out of southern Ohio streams between 19 and 21 inches, all but one or two were on some sort of a jig. Losing one seven dollar crankbait buys a lot of twenty cent plastic grubs. If I can I try to position myself so I'm throwing across a run and slightly upstream and letting the jig sweep down on a tight line. Or in slower water swim it back just off the bottom. After 30 years of jig fishing you get a pretty good picture in your mind of what your jig is doing. 

Here's an old thread you might find interesting:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=220936&page=2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Thirty posts and no jigs? When it first starts warming up in spring it's pretty hard to beat a grub or hair jig. Then switch to those spinners and square bills as things warm up.


Times 10. 30 posts on inlines...which may be the easiest, most universal lure every kid learns on. They will indeed catch everything.

The guys I know who are serious about spring smallmouth fishing throw a lot of hair jigs and suspending jerkbaits in early spring. As the spring weather warms up, they'll move to Jig-n-Pigs, faster moving cranks, and full sized spinnerbaits.
Then onto tubes when the craws come out.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Losing one seven dollar crankbait buys a lot of twenty cent plastic grubs.]


I've been fishing a lot of cranks in the river and have lost very few since getting a kayak. Most of my crank baits have been suffering the broken bill from getting pounded off of rocks and overpasses. Now I've been kicking myself for defaulting to the crank bait too much and not jigging. 

I do have a question to present. I haven't used a swivel since being a teenager and plan to run some inline spinners this year. Anyone have any suggestions of a good brand and size?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

the-fisherman said:


> I do have a question to present. I haven't used a swivel since being a teenager and plan to run some inline spinners this year. Anyone have any suggestions of a good brand and size?


You dont need one. Before you ever take them fishing take a pair of pliers and bend the eye you tie to up at about a 45 degree angle from the spinner shaft. Doesn't effect spinner action at all but cuts down line twist by 90 percent. If anything it helps the blades turn because the whole lure isn't rotating.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> You dont need one. Before you ever take them fishing take a pair of pliers and bend the eye you tie to up at about a 45 degree angle from the spinner shaft. Doesn't effect spinner action at all but cuts down line twist by 90 percent. If anything it helps the blades turn because the whole lure isn't rotating.


That is interesting and I'll keep it in mind. I cannot wait to get out this spring considering the home projects took so much time last year. Painting, wood floors, and other projects have me worn out!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Better explanation with photo here:


http://www.coloradofisherman.com/fo...ce-line-twist-while-using-inline-spinner.html

and here:


http://susquehannafishing.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Sept2010SFM.pdf


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I need to check out you Central Ohio guys more for smallie tactics! I usually stick to the NE Ohio thread. 

I like to use a beetle spin with a salt n pepper colored twister tail. It seems to snag less than a jig and works like an inline spinner. In the spring though, I've caught smallies on a small black hair jig tipped with a maggot and drift through a hole under a bobber. A small unpainted jighead with a half a nightcrawler drifted under a bobber is also great. I like to target spawning areas such as slow moving pools, but close to shore. Also gravel flats are a good spot as long as the current isn't too much. 

If you're working a jig, cast at a 45 deg angle upstream. Retrieve it fast to stay about the rocks. On the next cast, retrieve a little slower until your jig is ticking the top of the rocks. 

Do the square bill cranks snag less? I'm thinking of trying them next year.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

bdawg said:


> I need to check out you Central Ohio guys more for smallie tactics! I usually stick to the NE Ohio thread.
> 
> I like to use a beetle spin with a salt n pepper colored twister tail. It seems to snag less than a jig and works like an inline spinner. In the spring though, I've caught smallies on a small black hair jig tipped with a maggot and drift through a hole under a bobber. A small unpainted jighead with a half a nightcrawler drifted under a bobber is also great. I like to target spawning areas such as slow moving pools, but close to shore. Also gravel flats are a good spot as long as the current isn't too much.
> 
> ...


I use the crankbaits that only dive a foot and have done well such as the Manns Minus One, Bandit Footloose, etc. The square bill might help but you'll still get snagged. If the crankbait only dives a foot then it's easy to retrieve if it gets snagged from the kayak.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

bdawg said:


> I need to check out you Central Ohio guys more for smallie tactics! I usually stick to the NE Ohio thread.
> 
> I like to use a beetle spin with a salt n pepper colored twister tail. It seems to snag less than a jig and works like an inline spinner. In the spring though, I've caught smallies on a small black hair jig tipped with a maggot and drift through a hole under a bobber. A small unpainted jighead with a half a nightcrawler drifted under a bobber is also great. I like to target spawning areas such as slow moving pools, but close to shore. Also gravel flats are a good spot as long as the current isn't too much.
> 
> ...


I worked a square bill (ASKA 50 sr) today for about 30 minutes and snagged it once. Thankfully I got it back. This one floats at 4 feet and resembles a crayfish. I have high hopes for it come spring time...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Or switch over to braid, and line twist also becomes an non-issue.


Braid just drives me nuts! I honestly prefer Suffix Siege mono.


----------

